# Leaving the Boys Alone



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

In my house, he would be crated. Primarily for his own safety.... those choc chip cookies could be dangerous. Chocolate is toxic for dogs and cumulative in their system. There are many things a pup could get in to that could be dangerous for them. And of course, there is always the issue of ruined furnishings, clothing etc. A distant second to their safety, but an irritant all the same.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

You coudln't PAY me to keep an 8 month old loose in my house! Crate him! It's for his own safety right now. What if he had somehow gotten into a bottle of medication rather than a tray of cookies?


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

I agree with the previous posters. I would crate during the day even if for a few hours for the dog's own safety. My dog is 10 months old and she is still crated when I am at work and at bedtime for her own safety and my sanity.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> You coudln't PAY me to keep an 8 month old loose in my house! Crate him! It's for his own safety right now. What if he had somehow gotten into a bottle of medication rather than a tray of cookies?


I really agree. Puppies are troublemakers, even at 8 months. Your pup will be fine from 7 to 1 in a crate.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with everyone else. He sounds like he is insecure out of his crate and gets into trouble. Luckily he hasnt chewed anything that can hurt him yet. The crate will make him feel safe and isnt a bad thing to do


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Yep, it is for their own good. Abby was crated when we were gone till she was 15 months and Finny till 18 months. Helps all the way around. Time flies when they are not having fun


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow hasn't been crated since she was 5 months. When I go out Diesel and her are kept in the kitchen/hallway. 
But she isn't at all destructive. If she was then she would still be in the crate.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I have two six year olds that are still crated. One that cannot and will not ever be trusted alone outside a crate and one that had his freedom revoked when he developed a paper fetish. They're fine in their crate all day and they're perfectly happy and well adjusted.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

If you're against crating him, could you confine him to a puppy-proofed room instead?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Until recently Mila was crated all day when we were away from home. She is 10 years old and still finds things to get into. She really enjoys getting into trash cans and shredding the mail. I now block off access to the mail slot in the living room and make sure trash cans are either empty or behind closed doors. Tia now uses the crate until she can prove herself trustworthy in the house. Mila used to be OK out of the crate for a day or two, but anything more than that and she got into trouble. But lately she's been doing OK. I don't have a problem crating my dogs for a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Penny is 10 months and we crate her before leaving.. Rusty is 2 and we put him in the confined area he has always been in.. He is insecure and I think it is easier on him this way. I sound like a broken record.. but be sure to drain that puppy energy before leaving if at all possible. Makes a world of difference.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions. He is back to crating for now, at least until he is older and more trustworthy. Who knows that may be never. The chocolate Chip cookie aftermath was the final straw. It just shows how much he can get into when we are not there to watch him. Also the aftermath of that incident, 24 hours later, was not a pretty sight. They both had Diarrhea while we were NOT home. Needless to say the "Spousal Unit" was not happy with me when she came home fom work.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine were never crated when younger, someone was alway home , but now at the age of 3, 2, 18 months there crated...boy they love paper products.


----------

